# Biggest timeshare mistake I've ever made? Going to Hawaii



## dougp26364 (Feb 14, 2013)

So a few years back we finally made the long flight to Hawaii after years of flying to Europe instead (because the cost was about the same for flights). I THOUGHT it would be a one time thing. You know, go, say we'd been there and get it out of our system. 

Now we'll be making our 4th trip and it will be our third island AND, I'm already thinking about the next potential trip and when we might fit it in around all the other places we enjoy going. 

Darn you Hawaii. Now you've got us hooked.


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2013)

That story sure sounds familiar. We were doing the other islands but then we
Fell in love with Kauai. So much so that we're finally going to Mauai for the
First time this year. That's the last of the main islands for us. Of course we'll still do a week on Kauai. 

We have kept making each trip longer and longer. We're maxed out this 
Year, at least until we retire. 24 days will be the longest work will let us go?
286 days to go but whose counting.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 14, 2013)

Good story!  We took our first trip years ago and treated it like a once in a lifetime trip.  10+ trips later...  We were just in Kauai in January and wondering if we should go back next year again.  

Deb


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 14, 2013)

I went to Hawaii in March 1991.

My next trip was April 2012. And I remember WHY - coach seats, cramp legs, and no sleep. 

Just too far for me from the East Coast --- although Hawaii is very pretty and relaxing.


----------



## AKE (Feb 14, 2013)

We went to Hawaii for our honeymoon in 1975.  In 1995, after much saving, we took our kids there and did everything as we figured that we could never afford to go back. Now 30+ trips later (including a number with our kids) we go whenever the mood strikes (and we see cheap airfares -  ).  People keep asking us if we are not tired of going back to the same place over and over again and my answer still is NO (now we do stay on different islands but regardlessof which one there is still one recurring theme in that you are on an island so just sit back and relax !)


----------



## rhonda (Feb 14, 2013)

LOL ... understood.  What we find frightening is that having now, finally, made the long trek to South Africa we find ourselves referring to that trip as "our _first_ trip to South Africa."  Oh, what travel can to do to you!


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 14, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Darn you Hawaii. Now you've got us hooked.




This is so true!  I moved to live in Hawaii first in 1968 as a teenager, when my Dad was stationed there in the military. It was great attending high school there, and moving out as a young adult after graduation, and trying to afford to live there.  I left the islands when I joined the Navy, and I spent the next twenty years of my own military career visiting again and again as the ships I was stationed on passed through Pearl Harbor.  I never got enough of it.  Now, long since retired from the service, I travel to Hawaii as often as possible, for as long as possible.  Not only do I enjoy seeing new areas, and exploring places I haven't seen before, but I really like visiting places I know well, catching up with old friends, and generally soaking up that rejuvenating spirit of Aloha.  I'm still trying to figure out how I can afford to retire there to spend the rest of my life with my toes in the sand.

I hope I never, ever get Hawaii out of my system.  

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't know if we ever would have thought of going to Hawaii. It's a long way from the east coast where we grew up. However, in 1979 I won a trip through an awards program at work and we also got hooked. The key to going back? On each island make sure there's at least one thing you want to do that you don't get done.  We've gone 20 times now, and still have a long "to do" list.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 15, 2013)

I made the mistake of falling in love and marrying a woman that was already hooked, we are going next month for our 23rd anniversary.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 15, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> I went to Hawaii in March 1991.
> 
> My next trip was April 2012. And I remember WHY - coach seats, cramp legs, and no sleep.
> 
> Just too far for me from the East Coast --- although Hawaii is very pretty and relaxing.



I agree about the couch seats and cramped travel space. That's why I've paid for the upgrade to the extra leg room section for our last trip and, this trip, used FF miles to get us into first class for four out of six legs, economy plus for 1 leg and since we're in the Barbie Dream Jet (smallish regional jet) for the first leg, I just left that one alone as economy class. Besides, that first leg is under 2 hours. If I could have found a first class seat for the second leg I'd have taken that over paying for the economy plus seating but, it just wasn't available.


----------



## akp (Feb 15, 2013)

*Routing?*



dougp26364 said:


> I agree about the couch seats and cramped travel space. That's why I've paid for the upgrade to the extra leg room section for our last trip and, this trip, used FF miles to get us into first class for four out of six legs, economy plus for 1 leg and since we're in the Barbie Dream Jet (smallish regional jet) for the first leg, I just left that one alone as economy class. Besides, that first leg is under 2 hours. If I could have found a first class seat for the second leg I'd have taken that over paying for the economy plus seating but, it just wasn't available.



Doug, what is your best routing out of Wichita?  I assume you short hop into a major hub rather than MCI?


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 15, 2013)

akp said:


> Doug, what is your best routing out of Wichita?  I assume you short hop into a major hub rather than MCI?



It's possible to one stop through one of the major hubs but there's not many options for one stop anymore. Most of the airlines out of Wichita will fly through one hub, then to either LA or San Fran and then on to Hawaii. That's fine by us as we like to be able to break up the trip and stretch our legs in the airport plus, if the layover's long enough, get something decent to eat relative to what the airlines offer. 

Generally speaking, each time I've booked the routing with only one layover, the airlines have changed it to two layovers for us long before we travel, which happened to our return trip routing on this trip. They even changed one of our flights from a 737 with first class seating to a prop plane (Q400) with the tinyest seats imaginable for flying. I promptly got on the phone and had that leg changed back to the 737 with first class seating as was orignally booked. You REALLY have to watch the airlines these days with all the changes they make.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hawaii Honeymoon*

Our "Honeymoon" happened years after the marriage because we didn't have the money to fly to Hawaii when we were "kids".

We stayed at the Royal Hawaiian for a few days and then on to Kauai where we stumbled onto Alii Kai resale--low key presentation, no gifts, and we didn't need to buy now.  Got home. thought it over, called Jim Wyndham and bought over 25 years ago.

The return flight is the worst as it takes several days because of jet lag issues to reset the internal clock.

Our favorite island is Kauai with Maui running a very close second.


Sterling


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 15, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> You REALLY have to watch the airlines these days with all the changes they make.



Amen to that, I booked San Jose this year because 1st was cheaper than Sac coach on Hawaiian.  They switched the origination city to Oakland when the routing changed, so I'm supposed to take a cab SJ to OAK parking to get my car on the return? Sheesh!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 15, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> I made the mistake of falling in love and marrying a woman that was already hooked, we are going next month for our 23rd anniversary.



I married a local girl.  I was hooked the first time I came to visit in 1984.


----------



## vacationcrazy (Feb 15, 2013)

My dream was always to go to Hawaii.  For our 25th anniversary in 1998 we were finally able to make it happen.  All three of our children came with us to celebrate.  What a wonderful trip.  We fell in love with it.  We returned for the next nine years visiting different islands with our children and their various girlfriends and friends.Then we began exploring the Carribean as we live on the East Coast as it is much closer. We have been to many wonderful islands, but we still long to go back to Hawaii. This year is our 40th anniversary and we will not be going back to Hawaii but hopefully planning to return next year.  We would love to retire there but it is a touch decision on which island is best for us.  We love Maui, Kauai and the Big Island. The biggest problem is cost.  Oh well, maybe we will hit the lotto:hysterical:


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 15, 2013)

I too love Hawaii.  Been to the big island 4 times (maybe 5).  Oahu 3 times, Maui 2, Kauai 1, Day visits to Molokai, Lanai.   I got married on the Big Island.

I am about to embark on a even longer flight to get to another set of islands long on my wish list. 

Many of you know I got divorced within the last year, so my post-divorce, dream vacation has popped up out of nowhere, but came together like it was meant to be.  Too bad but I am going solo.

My dream location is a trip to French Polynesia.  

Hurdle 1, get a cabin on Tradewinds.  Trip started because I got a Tradewinds (Members only) cabin when I got lucky and someone canceled.  This is a special members only yacht that is planning a 7 year trip around the world, with the first leg for 6 months in French Poly.  I missed the day they announced the availability to book this location, and the inventory went immediately, so I have been waiting for a cancelation.  I got lucky and one found me. 

Hurdle 2, Airfare to Tahiti.  With this trip just over 90 days away I was surprised I was able to find Biz class seats using AA FF award.  So I got to the islands great, and for only $83 cash. 

hurdle 3, hotel and air in country. Since I got extra days both before and after my yacht trip, I starting planning islands and air hops.  Turns out being a travel agent pays off, I am signed up for the Tahiti specialist training program and get my hotels at about $128 a night, with a free upgrade to the best available room, and 50% Food, Beverage and Transportation.  BONUS and significant saving.  Some of these rooms go for $500 to $1000 a night, so I am hoping for a nice upgrade.  I also got my interisland hops for 50% off as well because of the tahiti specialist program.  My last 2 nights of stay are in high season, so I can't yet confirm the Pearl stay until May 1st, but as a back up I got the Hilton Bora Bora on points. Amazingly enough, at regular room points not suite points.  But I am hoping to cancel and just take the room at the Pearl.

So for my air to Tahiti, 1 night Mauava Resort, air to Tikehau, 3 nights at the Pearl Resort, air back to Raiatea (via 2 island hop), Tradewinds Yacht for a week, air to Bora Bora, 2 hotel nights, air back to Tahiti and then air home to US.    So for about $2500 I have 2 weeks of air, hotel, yacht and food and drink for 1 week already prepaid.  I only have to cover my food and activites for 6 nights.  Bargin for a dream location vacation.  Like I said too bad I am going solo to such a romatic location.  But I will really enjoy it. 

So I will one day venture back to Hawaii.  But maybe I can start fresh in FP.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh, Doug, I know what you mean.  We were on the Big Island for our first timeshare exchange, Paniolo Greens, in 2000, to celebrate our son's graduation from School of Mines.  There were seven of us.  We stayed at Point at Poipu the second week, and I was smitten.  We thought it was a once-in-a-lifetime trip.  

Then in 2004, Rick and I went by ourselves and stayed at Wyndham Bali Hai.  Loved it, bought a week there (never stayed in that week, always rented it for income and bought several more for the same purpose).  

We have been back every year since 2004, two weeks at a time every trip, sometimes more than 2 weeks.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 15, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> I too love Hawaii.  Been to the big island 4 times (maybe 5).  Oahu 3 times, Maui 2, Kauai 1, Day visits to Molokai, Lanai.   I got married on the Big Island.
> 
> I am about to embark on a even longer flight to get to another set of islands long on my wish list.
> 
> ...



Sandy,
What a great trip you have planned. You will love not having to consult with a travel partner who YOU have not travelled with before -- you can just go with the flow of opportunities. Have a great time!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 15, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Sandy,
> What a great trip you have planned. You will love not having to consult with a travel partner who YOU have not travelled with before -- you can just go with the flow of opportunities. Have a great time!



I was not suggesting I was looking for a travel partner, geez I think I need a date first.  I was however just lamenting that in my dream when planning this trip, I guess I was not newly single. 

I am in heaven, and am sooooo looking forward to this trip.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Feb 15, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Amen to that, I booked San Jose this year because 1st was cheaper than Sac coach on Hawaiian.  They switched the origination city to Oakland when the routing changed, so I'm supposed to take a cab SJ to OAK parking to get my car on the return? Sheesh!



And they did just the opposite to us, we were scheduled for Oakland, but when they cancelled the direct flight to Kauai and was going to route us back home via Seattle, I asked what other airports fly direct?  And San Jose it was so we are flying out and back into San Jose.


----------



## akp (Feb 15, 2013)

*Totally off subject*



rickandcindy23 said:


> Oh, Doug, I know what you mean.  We were on the Big Island for our first timeshare exchange, Paniolo Greens, in 2000, to celebrate our son's graduation from School of Mines.  There were seven of us.  We stayed at Point at Poipu the second week, and I was smitten.  We thought it was a once-in-a-lifetime trip.
> 
> Then in 2004, Rick and I went by ourselves and stayed at Wyndham Bali Hai.  Loved it, bought a week there (never stayed in that week, always rented it for income and bought several more for the same purpose).
> 
> We have been back every year since 2004, two weeks at a time every trip, sometimes more than 2 weeks.



Cindy - your son went to School of Mines???   That school is a big topic of conversation in our house this week.   

Our son is 13 (14 in a few weeks) and picking high schools now; he has until Monday to decide.  We are deciding between 2 college prep schools.  One of the things we did as we were deciding between them is look at where kids go to college from the two schools.  One listed "School of Mines" and we were all fascinated.  I know nothing other than that it is in colorado and the school mascot is some sort of mining creature.

Cool to get two references in one week.  Perhaps School of Mines is his destinY?

Anita


----------



## akp (Feb 15, 2013)

*Us, too.*

We went to Hawaii in 2010 as a family of five - first trip for all of us.   Of course it was intended as the trip of a lifetime and As soon as we came home and became I started thinking "when can we go back?".  

I refuse to think of it as a mistake   The only mistake was not going sooner.

Hubby's job is in flux; perhaps he needs to start over in a dramatically different time zone


----------



## tombo (Feb 15, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> I went to Hawaii in March 1991.
> 
> My next trip was April 2012. And I remember WHY - coach seats, cramp legs, and no sleep.
> 
> Just too far for me from the East Coast --- although Hawaii is very pretty and relaxing.



I agree 100%. I LOVE Hawaii but I HATE the travel time from the east coast. If I lived in California I would go every year. 

The last time we flew out of Atlanta. We stayed near the airport the night before the flight so we could get free parking for our 9 day trip. From when we woke up in Atlanta until we put our key in our door at or room on Kauai it was 24 hours. Getting ready, shuttle bus to terminal over 2 hours before check-in, flight changes, layovers, and getting our bags and rental car took a full 24 hour day in real time, not time zone change time. Then when we did get to sleep we woke up at 3 or 4 am Hawaii time (8 or 9 am our time) for the first few days and were worn out before 6pm. 

By the third or 4th day we were on Hawaii time and everything was wonderful. It was wonderful until we came home with a 5 hour jet lag having to drive 6 hours home after flying all night. We drank lot's of coffee and swapped driving to keep each other awake. Then we were miserable for 2 days trying to get back in sync with our time zone.

That last Hawaii trip was flown first class but it was still so miserable coming and going that it made me lose the desire to return to Hawaii for a long time (if ever again). I sadly sold my Kauai timeshares (which were oceanfront) that I dearly loved.

I can be most places in the Carribbean in 4 hours from Atlanta or 6 from Mississippi with little or no time zone changes. I love Hawaii but for the foreseeable future it is Aruba, Grand Cayman, St Maarten, Bahamas, etc for our exotic beach vacations. If I ever do goback to Hawaii i will schedule a one night layover in LA to rest on the way to Hawaii and also on the way back. Doing it in one day each way from the east coast is torture.


----------



## Eagle7304 (Feb 15, 2013)

We went to Kauai the first time in 2003. Then in 2005 & 2007. We love Kauai. In 2008 we received an invitation to the Westin in Maui. We fell in love with WKOVR and bought. Have been back every year since to Maui. I start thinking how we can get back, even before we leave. This will be our third year to be with the whales....we leave tomorrow morning....and I'm already thinking of how we can get back.....I treat every trip as though it will be our last. Should we have bought resale??? Yes probably, but we have not regretted our purchase in Maui!!!


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 16, 2013)

akp said:


> Hubby's job is in flux; perhaps he needs to start over in a dramatically different time zone




I like the way you think.  

Dave


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 16, 2013)

If you think timesharing in Hawaii is great, you should see the difference between staying in hotels there and staying in timeshares.  It makes timesharing in Hawaii even better!

My first few trips to Hawaii were in hotels.  Expensive.  Small.  And you have no choice but to eat out (expensive again).

Compare that to my first timeshare stay in Hawaii.  Cheaper than a cheap hotel.  HUGE.  And an awesome kitchen!

We ABSOLUTELY LOVE to timeshare in Hawaii.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 16, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> If you think timesharing in Hawaii is great, you should see the difference between staying in hotels there and staying in timeshares.  It makes timesharing in Hawaii even better!
> 
> My first few trips to Hawaii were in hotels.  Expensive.  Small.  And you have no choice but to eat out (expensive again).
> 
> ...



About six or seven years ago my brother and his wife came to Hawaii to share a week on Molokai.  They flew into Honolulu a couple of days early - three nights total in Waikiki.  We met up with them for their last night in Honolulu and we all flew out together to Molokai the next morning.

As we were getting ready to check out, I gave my brother the statement for our shared expenses - 50:50 split the maintenance fee for the timeshare I used for the exchange, the exchange fee, groceries, car rental, and few other items.

He examined it with a bit of a puzzled look, then he looked at me and said that was half as much money for the full week in the timeshare as they had spent for the three nights in Waikiki. And they had nicer accommodations and ate better as well.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 16, 2013)

We got hooked in 1992 on our honeymoon. At that time the Maui Marriott of course was just a nice hotel in a great spot but we still fell in love and swore to come back on our 10th anniv. All it had was this square pool and I don't believe it had much of a beach walkway back then.

In 2000 we bought a Marriott 2BDRM GV Gold because we bought the hype buy low trade high and thought we'd be trading into Maui without problem.

In 2000 we put in for trades to all the Hawaii isles and couldn't score anything so our first TS experience was of frustration. We again tried in 2001 with no success.

Then something terrible happened late in 2001 (the 9/11 tragedy) that I'm convinced set us on this course of happily owning 16 Marriott TSs.

Immediately after the horrible events our trade came through. Obviously because everyone started cancelling their plans.  And even though we were reluctant to go we did in January. I remember how virtually empty the plane was.

We were also given a spectacular 2 BDRM OF unit and the hook got even deeper. So we did the sales tour and even then the prices were extreme so it was not a feasible thing until we got another break.

Right when we were at the resort they announced their trade-up program where they would give you full paid value of your trade-in in this case it was $14.9k for my GV gold and apply to the new purchase. It was a no-brainer at that point.  2 months later they started charging a 40% commission on the trade-ins so I was one of the lucky few who got full credit for mine. It's a good thing to because if they had been charging the 40% I wouldn't have done the trade-in and been left with just a GV gold and I've also convinced never gotten into TS as we have.

And the overall deal was crazy. When I bought the GV they gave me a boat load of points over 500k and did the same almost for the Maui purchase giving me about 450k. So overall I got just short of $1 mil points and bought a 2BDRM OV for net approx $25k when you factor in the GV trade-in.

So after we purchased knowing we wouldn't be coming back the next when I got home I put the next year usage on eBay. I'll never forget my family and I watching the auction and seeing it go to $3300 for something at the time was costing us $999 a year. 

That next week I bought our 2nd Maui and the rest is history but it all started with our obsession with the Maui Marriott on our Honeymoon 1992.


----------



## GregT (Feb 16, 2013)

Doug, great thread!!  I'm hooked too, (writing this from HHV).

When we were married in 1998, I was very much the Europe/museums/plays kind of guy who loved the arts and history (and still do). 

My wife persuaded me (she's good at that) to go tropical for our honeymoon, so we did a Sandals in the Caribbean.

Three months later, her family had a big family reunion on Maui, and a huge group all stayed at the Kihei Beach Resort (condo rentals).  My first trip to Hawaii. 

I remember going to a luau (my one and only) and standing on the lava rocks on the coastline and watching this little turtle swim gently against the incoming waves (not struggling, just taking its time).   The sun was setting, we were flying home the next day, it had been a great week, I was totally hooked.   We came back the next year, and the next.  And then a few more times until timeshares changed the access.

I found TUG in 2001, bought the first timeshare (WM) in 2005 because it has good Maui properties, and then in 2007 I met MOC.  And then I met HHV.  And then Kings Land.  And next year I meet Kauai Lagoons.

We really love the Caribbean too, but there is something about the Islands that are special for us.   When we were deplaning yesterday and walking through the airport, my wife commented that she could tell I was happy just being here.  

We now come 2-3 times each year, only possible because timeshares make it affordable and I have tons of FF miles due to work.

Thanks again for the thread!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 16, 2013)

I agree. This is a great thread. 

I lived on Oahu in the early 80's for about 9 months and really liked it personally, but professionally it wasn't the right place. I returned to CA and got married the next year. We made our first trip to Kauai in 1985 or 1986 and bought a unit in the Princeville area.  Loved it, but once the kids came along, we didn't go back much. Now that the kids are grown, we have been back to Kauai, Ko Olina and Maui.  It is now our favorite place to go.  Later this year we head to the Big Island for the first timeshare stay.

I think with Hawaii 5-0 back on the air that makes us think about it that much more.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 16, 2013)

*An Unforgettable Day*

One of the huge advantages of living on the West Coast is the ease of making the trip to Hawaii. We're lucky to be able to jump on a plane in SFO or LAX and get there non-stop. 

We fell in love with Hawaii when we visited for my 40th birthday. On the actual day of my birthday, we had planned to transfer from Kauai--where we had started our trip--to Maui. We began the day with an early-morning helicopter tour of Kauai. We flew over the Waimea Canyon, the Na Pali Cliffs, Princeville, the Coconut Coast, and Poipu. And then our pilot announced this into our earphones: "Folks, Mt. Waialele is the wettest place on earth. It gets over 450 inches of rain a year and, as a result, it's cloudy at the top of the mountain all but about ten days of the year. Well, guess what? This morning, it's clear, and so we're going to fly up there." We were thrilled. He lifted the copter over the rim of the crater of Mt. Waialele and then settled into a slow 360 degree rotation. What we saw is something hard to describe, but probably the most beautiful scenery I've ever beheld: the crater was rimmed with literally hundreds of waterfalls spilling into the crater's heart below. Because it is a totally unique ecosystem, we saw brightly-colored plants and flowers we've never seen before growing on the cliffs. And--who knew?--we saw mountain goats leaping from crag to crag. It was simply spectacular.

After that exhilarating start to our day, we took the short flight to Maui. We spent the afternoon strolling along Front Street in Lahaina, and then had arranged to take a dinner cruise out of Lahaina Harbor. As we were pulling away from the dock, we saw a double rainbow arched over the West Maui Mountains. Then my wife pointed to the water and we saw dolphins swimming and jumping along the bow of our ship.

After a fantastic dinner on the cruise, we watched the sunset and then--to top off an amazing day--we saw the Hale-Bopp comet appear in the heavens during our return back to Lahaina. It was no longer visible on the mainland, but we saw it in its last few days before it disappeared, not to return until 2062.

As we crawled into bed after such an amazing day of unforgettable experiences, my wife summed the day up this way: "That's why they call Hawaii 'Paradise' ".


----------



## gcoleman (Feb 16, 2013)

*Us too!*

When Marilyn and I were married, in 1976, our maid of honor sloshed up to us (at a particularly alcohol-soaked time in the reception) and slurred out "If you two make it to twenty years, I'll buy you a trip to Hawai'i!"  We never knew for sure if the offer was a vote of confidence, or a bet that our dear friend figured she would never have to pay up.

We'll, 20 years passed, and one day a letter arrived from a travel agent saying that our trip was all set up!  That was our first trip,and we loved it. Hotels, beaches, and adventures on O'ahu and Maui.  We worked the trip pretty hard because we couldn't believe we would ever get another chance to go.

Some years later, in 2005, another friend offered us a preview package at Ko Olina, and we jumped on it. We were certain that we could resist the timeshare pitch.  By the end of the week, we were begging to own there!  We bought EOY even years, at full developers rate and have never regretted it.  

We've been able to work the system so that we could go back almost every year, and are looking forward to our next trip.  There's always something new to explore and wonderful people to meet.

What a ball we've had!  We even took our maid of honor with us on our 30th anniversary, as payback!

Now we look forward to taking our grandchildren to play in the Ko Olina lagoons!

We're hooked!

G


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 17, 2013)

*I am addicted...*

I grew up in New York and the Caribbean was where everyone vacationed. I went to the Bahamas and Barbados and those were okay to visit as a young newly married couple. When I was divorced and taking care of 3 kids, I decided to take my kids to Hawaii one year for our annual family trip. We went to Waikiki. We stayed in a place close to downtown that was not a timeshare, but it had a nice balcony and a living room with a big bedroom and mini-kitchen.  It was a great trip because we were able to take the bus to many of the attractions. I had a colleagure of mine who just happened to be there the same time we were and he drove us to the North Shore and other places throughout the island that we would have never been able to experience. 

However, the thing that really hit me was that one evening we were eating dinner on our balcony and I noticed that I was not flagging away any flies or other insects and it was such a beautiful evening. I felt so good about that. 

What really hooked me was when I bought a timeshare about 5 years later and I took a trip with my new wife to Kauai. There were two things that hooked me. First, it was the helicopter tour that took us over the Na'pili Coast. I thought, "This is really great!" But the defining moment for me was when we walked through these woods to go to the beach. It was a nice little jaunt from where we had parked the car. However, as we walked through this path and little by little a beautiful Shangri-La appeared. It was Kee Beach. I has become my favorite. I love being able to swim with the fish and look at them. My youngest son says it is also his favorite. We stayed at the Point at Poipu on that trip. We had dinner at the Beach House and witnessed a beautiful sunset. I had already liked Hawaii, but after Kauai, I fell in love with Hawaii. I have since gone to Puerto Rico, Grand Cayman and Jamaica to name a few.  I am now live in California, but the flying does not bother me.  To *me* the Caribbean does not compare for two reasons. First, the Caribbean has too much pressure put on you to buy goods from the people. The poverty in the Bahamas and Jamaica were too much for me. You don't deal with that in Hawaii. Secondly, there is not as much variety of things to do in the Caribbean. Where in Hawaii you have many choices. I love Oahu the best because you have a real city and you have a tropical paradise.  I went to Grand Cayman and did the whole island in less than an hour and saw it all. All I had to do at that point was hit the beach there. Fortunately for me, I was there on a cruise ship and did not have to stay an entire week. I would have died.The only real advantage I believe that the Caribbean has over Hawaii is that the beaches there have much warmer water. To me, that's it. 

Hawaii used to be a dream vacation for me. Now it's commonplace. We have been to all of the islands except Molokai. When I go now, I stay a minimum of two weeks.  I plan on using my timeshares when I retire to stay there at least two months out the year or longer if I make those 59 day booking reservations. I will be taking advantage of those.  

Aloha!


----------



## TMG (Feb 17, 2013)

*the mistake was waiting so long*

You people have to stop.  Seriously, just stop.  There is only so much living vicariously thru TUG member posts a person can take.  I’m disappointed that I found TUG only recently, and I’ve been a timeshare owner since my honeymoon in 1988.  I’ve sleep in resorts in every eastern state, Texas, and California, and now it’s time to leave the contiguous 48 and try Hawaii.  

This fall Mrs. TMG and I will be celebrating 25 years. We are all set for a week at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian after the iron man race ends, then two on Maui; Ka’anapali Beach Club, and Maui Lea at Maui Hill.  We’ll be free of kids as both will be in college.  Thinking about it, I think this is the first timeshare vacation without children since ‘Desert Storm’.     

Thanks for sharing your experiences and pictures.  I will continue to look over the Hawaii forum to educate myself.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 18, 2013)

*Can't get enough of Hawaii*



slip said:


> That story sure sounds familiar. We were doing the other islands but then we
> Fell in love with Kauai. So much so that we're finally going to Mauai for the
> First time this year. That's the last of the main islands for us. Of course we'll still do a week on Kauai.
> 
> ...



Everyone seems to be discussing the same theme when it comes to going to Hawaii longer and longer.  So I will tell our story.  We went to Oahu in 2007 for 2 weeks.  Loved it, but the trip from NY was so long and costly I said that I would never come back for less than a month.  Well I kept that promise.  I wanted to come for a month or more in the winter of 2009 while I was still working.  However, my boss told me that he didn't want me to take more than 2 weeks off at a time.  I responded that 2008 would be my last year and I retired at the end of 2008.  Well in the winter of 2009 we spent a week in Kauai, a week in Maui, and a week on Big Island and 7 weeks on Oahu for a total of 10 weeks in Hawaii.  In the winter of 2010 we spent 11 weeks in Oahu.  In 2011 we spent 2 weeks in Kauai, a weeks in Maui and 10 weeks in Oahu for a total of 12 weeks in Hawaii.  In 2012 we wanted to see more Hawaiian islands so in addition to a week in Kauai, and 13 weeks in Oahu we spent 3 days in Molakai.  In 2103 we are currently spending 15 weeks in Oahu and are planning on going to Lanai in March for a little 3 day vacation from our winter on Oahu.  We love all the activity on Oahu and the fact that we can spend the winter on Oahu without a car and not sacrifice our pleasure.  The expense of a car for all those weeks would make these extensive Hawaiian vacations unaffordable for us.  If we were going to have a car we would most likely spend a lot more time on the other islands where parking and traffic is not as bad as Honolulu.   We love all the island, but find Oahu the best since a car is not necessary.


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2013)

My goal right now is to spend 3 months a year there. Unless we go all
in and just move when I retire. To early to tell now.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 18, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> The expense of a car for all those weeks would make these extensive Hawaiian vacations unaffordable for us.



Anyone ever try buying a cheap car, staying for a couple of months, and selling it before you leave? A friend used to do that with a bicycle when he stayed in Waikiki.


----------

